

Media Temple Nameservers Down due to UDP flood - chacha102
http://weblog.mediatemple.net/weblog/category/system-incidents/1319-mt-media-temple-network-unavailability/

======
gaoshan
We had a site that was hacked on MT. The hack inserted files that gave the
attackers an admin like interface to manipulate things. The files also had
permission and user that matched the MT web server (different from the user
and permissions we had on our files). A couple of days after reporting this
hack to MT (less than 2 weeks ago) they did a forced database password change
on all of their grid service clients. I'm certainly less confident than before
about them but I'm not sure who you can really count on. Even high priced
options like Rackspace have had issues.

------
ApolloRising
I have found their grid service to be substandard recently even on low traffic
sites/blogs. I hope they improve soon.

------
schindyguy
My sites were down for 20 min, I bet MT gives me 3 mos for free if I call up.
That's why I love them

~~~
pavs
If that is true, at the rate my site has been down with them, I should have
got 2 years free.

~~~
Charuru
Did you try calling up? What did they say.

~~~
pavs
I have a site-monitoring service that emails me every-time a site is down and
emails me again when it comes back up. I have setup a gmail filter for those
emails to automatically label them and move them out of my inbox (I like them
empty) and mark them as read. The idea was to see how often the servers go
down. I checked about a month later (forgot about it) and see huge number of
email on my site down/up labels. I counted out the hours the site was down
(based on email time) and it was something like 6 hours in three weeks. Free
site-monitoring services don't check often enough so who knows how many
downtime notifications I didn't get.

I sent an email telling MT about the situation and I got the same email I got
several time before. "We know the problem, we apologize, we are working on
it." I blatantly asked them they used to give free months for downtime, what
happened to that, he told me that they don't do that anymore.

Honestly, I don't want free hours or gift-bags, I want my service just to
work. A lot of people argue that MT has extremely good customer service, which
is true - but that has nothing to do with my server continuously going down.

I slowly moved out all my sites from MT and after this month, I am done. Going
back to Slicehost.

When your server goes down once or twice, I understand. If it happens frequent
enough for a long time, something is wrong and you are not doing enough to fix
it.

Just check MT twitter feed, the number of times their site gets hacked or site
goes down is unbelievable.

